# Are Seven Strings with 25"5 scale fine?



## Rocks256 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello there Seven fellows 

I have been playing seven not for a long time, since 2012, before i used to be classical guitar player, played a little bit regular 6 electric string too. What i am asking about is the intonation, i can understand that 8 string 27" scale is necessary thing to be, but do really 7 String need more than 25"5 ? I have had a Schecter hellraiser C 7 with 26"5 scale. Guitar sounded a little brighter on B or A tuning, much Brighter on G#/g and lower compared to my ESP or Ibby. I have sold that schcter due to heavy weight and fat neck, got instead Ibanez rg 7421Pb sbf. However i couldnt find big difference when tuned to B and A tuning as i said. Mostly i have been using a Peavey 6505 and string with 60-64 for B and 68-72 for A. 

So the question is, is 25'5 scale lenght enought for B standard and A standard tunning ? (for G# and lower use longer ones? )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 21, 2017)

for those tunings 25.5" is fine. You could go even lower tuning wise but that's where having a little extra scale length or thicker strings really matters.


----------



## akinari (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, 25.5 is absolutely fine for B and A. I would only go up to 26.5 or longer for G etc.


----------



## Zivtins (Feb 21, 2017)

Ditto to the guys above but IMO if you want to keep the guitars playability and tone as close to what it was built to achieve then:

25.5" scale = Perfect for B Standard (or Drop A)
26.5" scale = Perfect for A# Standard (or Drop G#)
27" scale = Perfect for A Standard (or Drop G)

But everything can be compensated for using different gauges. But only to an extent IMO before you start compromising on tone. So I always like to get as close to the above for the different tunings I play.

Actually I'd personally say you're already a bit heavy on gauges if you're using up to 64 for B and 72 for A. Even on a 25.5" scale! I'd aim for 58-60 B and 64-66 A personally! In my experience going for the lightest gauge you can but for good tension will achieve a better tone for recordings etc.

But all up to you mate, noone stays conventional! My 27" baritone runs standard but with the B string tuned down to F# (with a 74 gauge btw)


----------



## Beefmuffin (Feb 21, 2017)

People have been playing Drop G# and Drop G on 25.5 inch scales for a long time. I can't tell you how many bands in those tunings play on EBMM JP7's/Majesties. However, those do have the floating bridges which are far easier to achieve a better tension than on a fixed bridge 7. So it would depend on your bridge type too, imo. I personally play Drop G# on a JP15 7 string and it feels absolutely perfect to me. I also don't need huge string gauges to make it work. I play with the skinny top low bottom cobalts from ernie ball.


----------



## Splenetic (Feb 21, 2017)

Both of my 25.5" sevens are in A standard, no problem there.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 22, 2017)

Beefmuffin said:


> People have been playing Drop G# and Drop G on 25.5 inch scales for a long time. I can't tell you how many bands in those tunings play on EBMM JP7's/Majesties. However, those do have the floating bridges which are far easier to achieve a better tension than on a fixed bridge 7. So it would depend on your bridge type too, imo. I personally play Drop G# on a JP15 7 string and it feels absolutely perfect to me. I also don't need huge string gauges to make it work. I play with the skinny top low bottom cobalts from ernie ball.



I can't see how having a floating bridge achieves better tension.

A 59 gauge string tuned at B on a 25.5" scale guitar still has about 15-16 lbs tension regardless of bridge construction.


----------



## iamaom (Feb 22, 2017)

angl2k said:


> I can't see how having a floating bridge achieves better tension.
> 
> A 59 gauge string tuned at B on a 25.5&quot; scale guitar still has about 15-16 lbs tension regardless of bridge construction.



You set the bridge so it's at a slight angle inward to the body, stretching the strings out and giving more tension.


----------



## jerm (Feb 22, 2017)

25.5" is fine up to G or G#. I personally am tuned to Drop A and it's great. I've played in Drop G# too which is fine. I use light strings: 9.5-64


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the answers, ima getting another Ibanez this year, might be same i have arleady. ha


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 22, 2017)

For me the limit of a 25.5" is C, any lower and I need a longer scale length. It depends on a lot of things like the style you are playing, how hard you pick, how you like your action, how light you can get away, what tone you like. 

Jason uses a 25.5" tuned G with a 58 Ernie Ball string here. I've no idea how since he plays quite aggresivebut it works perfect for him. 




angl2k said:


> A 59 gauge string tuned at B on a 25.5" scale guitar still has about 15-16 lbs tension regardless of bridge construction.



While its very small I find certain bridges have slightly more or less tension. When I strung up 4 guitars with 11-49 gauge strings I found the Schaller Hannes bridges feel slightly looser on the 3rd and 6th string than a hipshot or Gilbraltar. One of those unexplainable things about guitar.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 22, 2017)

25'5 Limit to C? So why on earth would Ibanez,Esp,MusicMan,Jackson,Dean etc make tme for over 30 years ;p ?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 22, 2017)

As you can see from the posts thus far, scale length and tuning is largely subjective. Most 7-string guitars were 25.5" until recently, where more are adopting longer scale lengths or multi-scale lengths. Korn used A standard tuning on 25.5" scale guitars and still do. As others have said you can find artists using 25.5" scale guitars in Drop G. It's all personal preference. Usually you will want a thicker string when tuning down on shorter scale lengths, whereas for longer scales its easier to get along with smaller gauges.

Again, all preference. I've seen people using 24.75 and 25" 7-string guitars in Drop Ab and using normal gauge strings (10-59 and even 10-56) without issue, in fact, some people prefer shorter scales. 
I have a PRS SE-7 (25" scale) and use it in Drop A with a 10-59 set and love it. I even tune to Drop Ab at times with the 10-59's and while they are a little slinkier than I prefer they still work fine for me.

Biggest take-away is that when it comes to guitar playing it's all about experimentation to find your sound and your perfect set-up.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nicely Said, Thank you sir  PRS are awesome, wish they weren't that rare in EU. Sexy looking guitars


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 22, 2017)

Rocks256 said:


> 25'5 Limit to C? So why on earth would Ibanez,Esp,MusicMan,Jackson,Dean etc make tme for over 30 years ;p ?



Read the first two words of my post. Thats my finding after owning 10? 25.5" guitars. I don't like how anything lower than C feels and sounds. Thats mostly to do with string construction and the tonal drop off past 60 so going for a longer scale length when tuning down solves that problem for me. Experiment and you'll find your own preferences. Nobody can tell you what exactly you will like.


----------



## Arkhanum (Feb 22, 2017)

To me a 26.5" is needed for a 7 string as a minimum. Shorter than that and the 7th feels too lose and gets harder to tune and intonate effectively.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry i misunderstood you, now i see. But question was, are they Fine with these kind of tunnings?


----------



## You (Feb 22, 2017)

Rocks256 said:


> Hello there Seven fellows
> 
> I have been playing seven not for a long time, since 2012, before i used to be classical guitar player, played a little bit regular 6 electric string too. What i am asking about is the intonation, i can understand that 8 string 27" scale is necessary thing to be, but do really 7 String need more than 25"5 ? I have had a Schecter hellraiser C 7 with 26"5 scale. Guitar sounded a little brighter on B or A tuning, much Brighter on G#/g and lower compared to my ESP or Ibby. I have sold that schcter due to heavy weight and fat neck, got instead Ibanez rg 7421Pb sbf. However i couldnt find big difference when tuned to B and A tuning as i said. Mostly i have been using a Peavey 6505 and string with 60-64 for B and 68-72 for A.
> 
> So the question is, is 25'5 scale lenght enought for B standard and A standard tunning ? (for G# and lower use longer ones? )



Yes


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks lots


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hoping for Ibanez and ESP to make more affordable 7 strings with different colours


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes i also noticed alot of people uses EB Mman , but cant stand MM sound


----------



## Winspear (Feb 23, 2017)

Very subjective.

What it comes down to is your own tension and tone requirements. 

You can tune to anything on any scale length with the range of strings we now have available to us - but as you are aware, thicker strings sound darker. It's not really about intonation until you reach some really crazy high gauges which is not relevent here.

25.5 can sound anything up to about 65 without any tonal issues. After that, it gets a bit dark for the scale length as it can't vibrate too well. It's up to you what a 65 can tune to, but I agree, drop A is about the limit. Personally I really need a 68 or 70 for that for it to feel good to me, and that does get a bit muddy on 25.5, so I prefer longer. But I'm perfectly happy on a 25.5 in B with a 62. If I liked lighter strings, I could tune that to A. 

So yes, depends what you are happy with  Easy to test !


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 23, 2017)

Winspear said:


> Very subjective.
> 
> What it comes down to is your own tension and tone requirements.
> 
> ...



We think the same sport, i understand physics of intonation. So we can agree Low A tunning is kinda limit of perfect intonation on 25"5 right? I try to use lighter gauge sometimes too keep better vibration. Found 68 perfect For A compared to 72.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm in drop B on my 1527 with 9-62's. I need a 68 to get the feel I want in drop A and that's starting to push it a little as it gets a little mushy for my tastes. 

Would like to see how much lighter I could go on string gauge with a 26.5", but haven't ever had the chance to spend enough time with one. Really been eyeing that new Schecter Apocalypse.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 25, 2017)

I had schecter before, sound brighter especially on G#/G and lower even


----------



## Winspear (Feb 26, 2017)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I'm in drop B on my 1527 with 9-62's. I need a 68 to get the feel I want in drop A and that's starting to push it a little as it gets a little mushy for my tastes.
> 
> Would like to see how much lighter I could go on string gauge with a 26.5", but haven't ever had the chance to spend enough time with one. Really been eyeing that new Schecter Apocalypse.



60/66 instead of 62/68


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 27, 2017)

Well one thing is certain, you have a lot more choices of 7 string guitars with a 25.5" scale


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 27, 2017)

Winspear said:


> 60/66 instead of 62/68



Not much of a difference then, I guess.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 27, 2017)

Arkhanum said:


> To me a 26.5" is needed for a 7 string as a minimum. Shorter than that and the 7th feels too lose and gets harder to tune and intonate effectively.



I've not had intonation or tuning issues, and all my 7s are 25.5" tuned to A#.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 28, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> I've not had intonation or tuning issues, and all my 7s are 25.5" tuned to A#.



Mine goes B,A Standard, i sometimes tune down from B to Bb


----------

